

Ask HN: Bitcoins, where to begin? - ankitgarg43

What is the best tutorial for a beginner to start BitCoins? I am new to this and so far all I have got is a Bitcoin ID. I need more insight, Please help!!!!
======
throwaway420
Is your intention to learn more about the protocol, try to invest, mine bit
coins, use it to buy stuff, work on using the programmability of the protocol
to create new types of stuff?

If you're on HN, you're probably a technical person. There's a lot of great
resources about the protocol itself that are interesting, but this is one of
my favorite introductory resources that kind of made it all click for me.

[http://www.khanacademy.org/economics-finance-domain/core-
fin...](http://www.khanacademy.org/economics-finance-domain/core-
finance/money-and-banking/bitcoin/v/bitcoin-what-is-it)

------
hoggle
The best way to get into Bitcoin is reading Satoshi Nakamoto's paper that
started everything:
[http://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf](http://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf)

Generally [http://bitcoin.org](http://bitcoin.org) is the de-facto resource to
bootstrap your cryptocurrency know-how.

If you like podcasts, the folks at
[http://letstalkbitcoin.com](http://letstalkbitcoin.com) are fun to listen to
and informative as well.

Have fun and good luck!

